# Suspended T5 lighting, what to go for?!!



## Chrispowell (14 Jun 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have just ordered a brand new aquarium to start my first aquascaping experience! Its roughly 4ft wide by 2ft deep and 1.5ft tall. Im wanting to add a suspended t5 unit above it with either 4 or 6 bulbs (open to advice).

I would like to grow most plants, basically have enough light for carpeting plants and if its down to lighting then would love to see some reds developing. 

My budget is around £150 - £250 for this, is it possible and if so what can people recommend? Looking for minimal light spill as the tank is in my living room next to the sofa! 

Many Thanks

Chris


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jun 2016)

just a few link for you

AQUARIUM ALUMINIUM LIGHT STAND
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400880528732?var=670425108128
T5
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-...hash=item3d10e42b81:m:mqO4O5HDBLaz3J8x3u2uogg
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...-t5-aquarium-four-tubes-thin-lighting-system/
https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-aquabar-1000-freshwater-100cm-p-6849.html this one is good I have 2 aquarbar


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jun 2016)

if you choose the tmc aquabar you need 2 bars or 3
also you will need this to hang it up
http://www.urmstonaquatics.com/tmc-aquaray-mms-suspension-kit-1823.html
or http://www.urmstonaquatics.com/aquaray-aquabar-tank-mounting-bracket-black-1894.html
http://www.urmstonaquatics.com/tmc-aquaray-mms-rail-790mm-1872.html


----------



## Chrispowell (14 Jun 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I have seen the ATI sunpower units getting good reviews. 

Should I be looking at these?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jun 2016)

up to you mate. 2 t5 is good but 4 t5 you got to get all your fert co2 and flow right


----------



## Chrispowell (14 Jun 2016)

So a 6 tube sunpower dimmable unit will be major overkill?

I will be running pressurised co2 and EI ferts


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jun 2016)

6 t5 you would have to hang that high up. to be honest 6 tube is good for reef but planted don't need that much

cheers
ryan


----------



## Chrispowell (14 Jun 2016)

Thanks, what's a recommended 4 tube unit?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jun 2016)

2 tube can grow any plants but 4 is good for fast growing as long as you getting everthing thing right and balance

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (14 Jun 2016)

All pondsolutions do light units that have a second power cable so you can stagger lighting on a timer. Handy if you want 2 bulbs on for 6 hrs with a 2 hr peak with 4bulbs.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispowell (15 Jun 2016)

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...5-aquarium-four-tubes-thin-lighting-system-b/

This one here then? Thankyou for all your input, now to make my own hanging kit as them ones are horrible!


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> 4ft wide by 2ft deep and 1.5ft tall.


You'll want 4 T5 tubes in order to get reasonably even light distribution across the 60cm width/depth - sounds an excellent tank for aquascaping 
Given excellent (design & material) reflectors combined with HO tubes, you shouldn't be limited in terms of plant species but you'll need to balance CO2 to match light levels.

To limit light spill, consider luminaire design (this is mostly a function of cost) or a DIY "box" to surround light source  (whether LED or T5)

TMC has discontinued the Aquabars a couple years back so stock will be fairly limited by now, the "replacement" is an LED that plugs into T5 fittings (I cant seem to get the Aquaray website to load, but there are some good details on their light systems there)

If you find a 6 lamp luminaire, look for individual control of pair of T5 tubes - it's unlikely that you'll want/need tubes 5 & 6 except for "burst" light to bring out reds or accelerate growth etc
Likely the biggest issue you'll have is finding a luminaire that offers even tube placement over the 60cm width (that DIY luminaire - if you're handy that way - is likely the most budget friendly solution)
The unit you've linked above is only 24cm wide so you'll need to plan shaded areas in your tank design, whether along the front or back wall.

If you look at George Farmer's recent journal he went with 2 Kessil A360's  (very far off your hoped for budget but it does provide good light distribution)

You might look at used lighting systems (ukaps classified requires 25 posts I believe)


----------



## Lindy (15 Jun 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400880528...49&var=670425108128&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I have this one for £45. Pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Chrispowell (15 Jun 2016)

First off, a huge thanks for everyone's input!

I have been offered 2 A150 kessils for a great price but on reading reviews it looked like these just wouldn't have the coverage for my size tank??


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jun 2016)

Firstly budget wise the APS do the job and look just as good as many more expensive models and even if only needing 2 tubes the 4 tube is my prefered option to give more variation,I have  had one for a few years no issues and find APS have good customer service. Upside have t5 have more running costs than LED


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2016)

I have the A160 Kessils, they are a significant (light intensity/control) upgrade on the A150's - they are fantastic on a 45cm deep/wide tank but if you want the even coverage you really need to go with A360 on a 60cm wide tank.

OTOH you could run the A150's (just understand the difference between the 160 series) & add a single HOT5 (or twin T5 depending on your plant goals) & have very good light distribution
Ideally you'd eventually want 3 x A150's (or A160's) on a 120cm tank, light would still fall off a bit on the front or back (A160 does excellent coverage over 45cm, but you really want A360 for a similar coverage of 60cm)

There is a Kessil A360 in the sale section (pm this person) for a decent price - you could then add a 2nd A360 as funds become available
(this is the route I'd go   ... I'd set up hardscape for the entire tank, but only plant half or do an island composition which could be extended as funds become available)


----------



## ian_m (15 Jun 2016)

What about these...
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/universal-t5-light-bar.html

along with reflectors. These are quite solid aluminium reflectors, non of your cheap plastic jobs.
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/reflectors/t5-reflectors.html

With these hanging kits...
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aquarium-light-mounting-kit-hanging-bracket.html

I have a 4 tube version on my Vision 180, fantastic high light, great growth, monster pearling but have to be carefully controlled as algae can start to appear if not careful.


----------



## aaron.c (15 Jun 2016)

Look at Iquatics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.c (15 Jun 2016)

Ian beat me (by hours but my phone didn't show it).

I have one of their Juwel compatible light bars. Very good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispowell (15 Jun 2016)

Can someone post an image of the Iquatics? From the website image it looks an eye sore to me?


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2016)

The pendant looks alright & they have a great clearance price on the 5foot (no 4foot left) BUT it's still a narrow build for a 60cm wide tank

You might email/call Iquatics (they seem very interested in customer service etc) & see what they can put together for you

Most of what I see on their site is meant for retro-fitting into existing canopy etc or if you build the "box" (or look for someone to do it for you) but they may have new products coming or perhaps something in LED that will suit


----------



## Chrispowell (15 Jun 2016)

I guess this is the look I am aiming for... 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/2d/2d/c0/2d2dc017b9096addda1c065c2be05207.jpg


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2016)

No idea on pricing but you can see the Arcadia Classica LED in this journal from Mark Evans
- it's definitely low impact
(as it's been out a few years you may be able to get one on good price, I believe they have a new unit out now)


----------



## ian_m (15 Jun 2016)

There is also this.
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqualumi/aqualumi-t5-lighting-pendant.html


----------



## Chrispowell (15 Jun 2016)

The Arcadia looks great, right top of my budget at £250 but if that unit would cover the whole tank and produce strong plant growth it could be the perfect unit for me.

Does anyone else suspend their setups??


----------



## Lindy (15 Jun 2016)

I have leds suspended. Can't recommend the lights though.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispowell (17 Jun 2016)

Righto, I have been looking at the aps ones so I can save some money and use it on the hardscape materials.. 

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...t5-fish-tank-lighting-four-tubes-black-or-si/

Would this one work well for my tank? Also does anyone know if it can be suspended?? 

Thanks


----------



## Wallace (17 Jun 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> Righto, I have been looking at the aps ones so I can save some money and use it on the hardscape materials..
> 
> http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...t5-fish-tank-lighting-four-tubes-black-or-si/
> 
> ...




That light unit can't be suspended, it sits on the rim of the tank. As your tank is 4ft, it'll be too small. 

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...-t5-aquarium-four-tubes-thin-lighting-system/

This is the light unit that I have, and it comes with all the fixings and fittings so that you can suspend it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (17 Jun 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> Righto, I have been looking at the aps ones so I can save some money and use it on the hardscape materials..
> 
> http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...t5-fish-tank-lighting-four-tubes-black-or-si/
> 
> ...


check the dimensions... you have 4 nice bright HOT5's concentrated in a 24cm wide unit - which means the lamps are placed even closer together than that ...

Now make a scale drawing & place this unit over your 60cm wide tank ... areas of intense light + areas of signiificant shade
- which can work just fine IF you're very good with your aquascape & stay within the constraints placed by light design 

Buying 2 of these would give you better/more controlled light distribution - check with the seller as to actual placement of the tubes within the unit, confirm that unit can be suspended (likely need additional kit) ... as you raise the light unit above the tank, you'll get a wider "arc" of light but also PAR reaching substrate will decrease.

I'd sooner spend the $ on getting a light system that doesn't limit hardscape/planting & then look at landscape stone for hardscape - there are numerous journals with some very nice (quarry) cheap rocks
Wood can also be "found" depending on local area - again there are some good journals with locally found wood

But there are also some stunning rockscapes where planting is minimal & with mosses & buce's & other low light plants, lower light is beneficial.


----------



## Chrispowell (18 Jun 2016)

alto said:


> Buying 2 of these would give you better/more controlled light distribution - check with the seller as to actual placement of the tubes within the unit, confirm that unit can be suspended (likely need additional kit) ... as you raise the light unit above the tank, you'll get a wider "arc" of light but also PAR reaching substrate will decrease.



Alto, thankyou for the detailed reply and also for everyones patients in helping me. I have no problems with getting two of these units and running one directly behind the other, this should (even at quite a low height) give me a really even coverage over the tank?

Obviously this would mean I end up with 8 T5s over the tank, and from the previous replys I will only need a maximum of 4... Does this mean Im throwing money away by never using 4 of these bulbs or could this work well over time to maybe have all bulbs on for a short period during the day? Would this bring out strong red growth? 

Thanks once again, look forward to your replys


----------



## alto (18 Jun 2016)

You need to contact the seller (manufacturer) - ask for technical assistance rather than sales etc (you may need to insist or just begin asking very technical questions about spectra & voltage & current  )

& find out details on
-  how/where the lights are arranged in the unit
- separate power for each set of T5's
- which lamps are paired in the 4/6 T5 units
- individual reflectors for each T5 bulb

Ballast - electronic (I'd assume rather than magnetic) - dimmable? power output re is it under/over driving the bulbs?

I have a rather nicely designed (bought several years ago) 4 x T5 luminaire, each lamp has individual Giesmann style reflectors, paired T5's are 1 & 4, 2 & 3 (so midday "burst" works very well with this unit ... though I've yet to run all 4 T5's), the T5's are spaced equally across the luminaire (I looked at so many 4 x T5 units where all the bulbs were jammed together & then empty space  )


If possible go out & look at various lighting options ... you don't want to buy T5 & then decide you dislike the solidness of the fixture (this is where LED shines - footprint on these lights *can* be so minimalist)


----------



## Chrispowell (20 Jun 2016)

Any recommendations Alto? 

I'm more confused than when I began


----------



## alto (20 Jun 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> I'm more confused than when I began




Tank lighting (like everything else about your fish/plants/filter/heater/CO2/fertilizers at al) is really a personal choice

I've had my current T5 luminaire for some years (US made knockoff of a Giesmann so very functional but definite compromise on the finish & heft), when I decided to upgrade lighting on my 90cm tank, I'd intended to just get a current version of my older unit ... except none of the T5 luminaires I looked at were even as well designed as my old one (manufacturer only produced aquarium lighting short term), anything remotely modern was all LED & T5 replacement tube displays were facing extinction (I really like my Giesmann tubes, when I can't get them anymore, I'll likely switch over to LED on this tank as well)

So reluctantly I started reading up on LED, sent out some emails/calls to manufacturers - Kessil was highly recommended by local shop & stood out in responsiveness to my queries.
I did the shop rounds to see/touch every light option ... finally bought the Kessils at the Boxing Day Sale
They are such a great light system for working on the tank & I like being able to alter spectrum & intensity (these use a "cluster" LED so you don't see the individual blue, green, red etc LED's which I like ... I have a Current USA Satelite + Pro which has the linear LED array - impulse buy as it was on good price & I'd considered it as a replacement for my T5 luminaire - now I know that I'll put a Kessil on that tank instead  ) 

(for lighting technical details Advanced Aquarist has several articles, also read about PAR vs PUR - TMC Aquarays shine in the PUR)


T5's & LED can grow plants equally well, the rest is all esthetics & personal preference.
If you have a deep/tall tank, you need to look for high intensity LED (minimum 1 watt ...  but the 1.2w SMD's didn't come close to same depth penetration as my T5 or Kessil)  & good reflector design on the T5's.
I'm in Canada so not that familiar with your local options (aside from a few brands)  - my best suggestion is to get out to a shop (even if you need to do a roadtrip) where you can really get a feel for what's on offer, you should get to play with the (LED) remotes too 

I spent significant $$$ on the Kessils (~1.5 X my initial budget), there's no doubt the fish & shrimp much prefer the slow on/off of the LED (my T5 is not dimmable), I love the spotlight effect of a single, dimmed Kessil


----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Jun 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> Righto, I have been looking at the aps ones so I can save some money and use it on the hardscape materials..
> 
> http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...t5-fish-tank-lighting-four-tubes-black-or-si/
> 
> ...


Can be suspended if your ok with DIY Chris fairly simply.B&Q adjustable shelving brackets or wide decorative wide hanging basket brackets(4screws /plugs) against a back wall or just plain shelf brackets, or ss or chrome piping screwed back of cabinet and formed at 90 degrees.The luminaire then rests on top,fraction of custom made costs


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Jun 2016)

I have the Ati sunpower dimmable x 4t5 a few months now and I have to say that it is the best piece of equipment I have bought to date. Ive been messing around with co2 and flow for years trying to get the correct balance and growth that everyone else had with no success until I bought this and never adjusted anything and within weeks everything just took off! Pearling like mad and lush plants.


----------



## Lindy (24 Jun 2016)

Why not buy 2 of the aps 2bulb units? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispowell (25 Jun 2016)

Would this not create a negative light streak between the two? Strong light, not so much and then strong light again?


----------



## Lindy (26 Jun 2016)

Only if you had too big of a gap between them. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

